# Rural snow setup



## 56FordGuy (May 16, 2015)

I'm trying to decide on the best setup for dealing with snow. I just moved to a place here in Wyoming, at the end of a 4 mile long dirt/ gravel road that the county doesn't maintain. There are 3 houses on the road, and one neighbor has a nice hydraulic V plow on his pickup that he's used to clear the road during the winter; and he's moving. 

So, I'm trying to find a reasonable setup for us. I have a 4x4 F-350 dually, and a 60 HP 4x4 tractor without a cab. I really don't want to use the tractor; no cab and I would have to replace the loader valve in order for it to float. I'm considering adding a plow to the truck, but have also been thinking about buying an older (mid 90's maybe) pickup with a plow already on it. I can find used plow trucks for $2-3,000 with straight plows on them. That would be nice because I would leave that truck setup for snow with ballast, chains, etc instead of using the truck we currently own and having to remove part of the snow equipment in order to hookup the gooseneck trailers or go into town. I'm a little concerned about the reliability of an older truck though, and I don't know if a hydraulic V plow would offer enough advantages for my situation to be worth the cost. If the V plows really are that much better, then I would likely just add one to the current truck. I can't see buying an old truck, then hanging a $6,000 plow on it. 

So, I'm looking for advice from the more experienced. I have a 4 mile long, somewhat hilly but mostly straight gravel road with 3 driveways that need to be plowed. Our last 'big' snow this year was about 14" plus drifts in the middle of April, and we got a small 4" storm a couple of weeks ago. I want to be able to plow as late as possible, instead of having to go out and clear it every 4-6". Would a V plow make a big difference there, or should I just stick with a standard straight plow? Would you buy a new plow for the current truck, or pick up an old beater with something already on it? 

Any advice would be very appreciated. I know it's kind of late in the season to be asking, but depending on which route I go I'm hoping to find something inexpensive in the off season instead of paying more once winter hits.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Welcome to the site, tons of great info here with some manure mixed in, just like any other forum. 
This is not an unusual question, I'm sure you could find others here in similiar situations. 

Consistent 14" in one shot with any type of plow would not be fun or easy on the equipment. 
If I was in your situation and my budget allowed it I'd be shopping for a dedicated used truck with a V, and put a mount on daily driver as a backup. If you find yourself needing to bust through 14"+ a V is the way to go. A straight blade would be OK with drifts that size, but those amounts consistently not so much. Either way I'd be trying to clear it every 6" max. Make sure you get the banks as far to the sides as possible early in the season or you will quickly run out of room.

What are the other houses on this road doing, why are you doing it all? Do they chip in on the expenses?


----------



## 56FordGuy (May 16, 2015)

In the past, the neighbor with a plow has maintained the road for everyone and we all chipped in for fuel and expenses. Now that he's moving, someone else has to take on the job. I'm looking at doing it because I have a two wheel drive company truck I have to be able to get out in, and I'm usually the first one that has to be out. Better for me to be able to plow it at 0400 than have to wait on someone else. 

This is my first year in this house, but I've gathered from the neighbors that 14" or so only happens two or three times a year. It's usually 6-10".


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

You're going to want a V plow if you're using a pickup. 
A tractor with a plow and blower would the ideal piece of equipment, you can handle just about anything.
For what you're describing something like this http://denver.craigslist.org/hvd/5000219174.html would also do the job.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Get the Vee, put it on your new truck. They honestly take two minutes to put on and take off.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You're in Wyoming, so either a V or a blower is necessary, especially if you don't want to "plow with the storm". 

6" is nothing for a V, although the drifts might slow you down a bit.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

A vee plow or a straight blade on a 3/4ton truck.
plow it a couple of times during the "big storms" 

Get a set of tire chains and use counter weight.



a blower..... why not a pay-loader with a vee-plow, and a blower attachment.

Some of these guys would have you get a lawn mower with a snow-blower attachment or just a snow-blower.

ps some parts of WY don't see much snow at all...fyi


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

The whole state is subject to heavy snow and wind, drifting is the biggest thing to deal with.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I heard Wyoming only gets 4" of snow per year, the rest of the year it just blows around. 

My blower comment was just for simplicity and reducing drifting.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

It melts... in the flatland of wy......
yearly avgs.

Boysen Reservoir Dam 11.9 "	
Fontenelle Reservoir Dam 25.7"
Thermopolis 26.7"
Cody 47.3"
Worland 30.0"
Torrington 32.4"
Devils Tower 48.3"
Buffalo 36.5" 
that's not much snow in my book, I guess it could be heavy depending on the water content.
You will never see that much on the ground at any time.

LARAMIE only gets 8.1"n avg for it's snowy month of March 

anything more that a single stage snow-blower is overkill....

ps my blower and lawn tractor comment came from others recommendation for a 400ft drive, that also sees a lot of snow...lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I didn't know Wyoming had flatlands. 

And come on, cut the guy some slack, he needs at least a 2 stage for a 4 mile long road.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SnoFarmer;2002527 said:


> It melts... in the flatland of wy......
> yearly avgs.
> 
> Boysen Reservoir Dam 11.9 "
> ...


The snow drifts in anyplace there's a depression, you can get 4", the wind kicks up clearing the ground of snow to have it settle/drift down wind. I've been on roads where you crest a hill to find it had drifted in below. This is why there are so many snow fences there. If you've traveled the flat lands/ prairie county in Wyo you'll notice the roads are several feet above the grade and snow fences are where areas drift in due to natural formations in the landscape.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;2002535 said:


> I didn't know Wyoming had flatlands.
> 
> And come on, cut the guy some slack, he needs at least a 2 stage for a 4 mile long road.


Yea, everyone thinks it's covered with mountains and snow
when most of it is flat and covered in cactus of some kind. The high desert , I mean the Red Desert.

Ok I agree a 2 stage for those days it mite drift in.

You only see those elephant fences on those treeless hills to catch that blowing snow.

a couple of pics of WY.

4" could be half of a months snow fall.....

The only areas that get a lot of snow in WY are in the mountains and the area.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yeah, yeah, I know. BUT, compared to northwestern Ohio or Indiana or Illinois, Wyoming is anything but flat. 

Glad we could agree on the blower.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;2002545 said:


> Yeah, yeah, I know. BUT, compared to northwestern Ohio or Indiana or Illinois, Wyoming is anything but flat.
> 
> Glad we could agree on the blower.


^Thumbs Up

You think? 
Id go as far as saying parts of Ohio, Indiana & Illinois are hillier than parts of WY, but they lack the mountains that only cover a small part of WY.

I think WY is the lest mountainous state in the Rockey Mtns. If it wasn't for the Tetons MN might hillier.....:laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;2002548 said:


> ^Thumbs Up
> 
> You think?
> Id go as far as saying parts of Ohio, Indiana & Illinois are hillier than parts of WY, but they lack the mountains that only cover a small part of WY.
> ...


Agreed, _certain_ parts are hillier. Or as hilly. Drive from Chitcago to St Louis and you'll know what I mean. Same with NW Ohio towards Cleveland and Columbus.

Lots of rolling hills in much of WY, at least the parts I've been in.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Wow now I'm really confused, reading what is being said about Wyoming has me questioning where I've been going all these years to visit family, hunt, fish and vacation....... The place I go to has mtns just about every direction you look, some may be 50-60 miles away but they are there. Yes there are area where it's flat but those basins are surrounded by mtns or foothills.
Looking this Topo I see a lot of mtn ranges, foothills and texture to the state.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

^ your map just goes to show my point 
not many mountains. About only 20% MTNs....
Those rolling foot hills don't see much snow to speak of.(see the pics I posted earlier)
Most of them are so dry they have cactus gowning on them.

Yes, you can see the MTNs from afar, because it is so flat.



From the summit of the Grand you can see it all.:waving:
( yes, I have stood there)


relax, the mountains do/can seea lot of snow,
I've seen that to, as I was jumping into Corbet's Couloir, at Jackson Hole.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

So in the spirit of not wanting to argue/discuss the landscape of Wyoming we should agree to disagree.Thumbs Up
I will say the best thing about Wyoming is the majority of the people that visit or pass through only see it from the hi-way.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2002644 said:


> So in the spirit of not wanting to argue/discuss the landscape of Wyoming we should agree to disagree.Thumbs Up
> I will say the best thing about Wyoming is the majority of the people that visit or pass through only see it from the hi-way.


No nut jobs allowed there?

From what I've seen-northern, central and southern - it's all beautiful.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;2002549 said:


> Agreed, _certain_ parts are hillier. Or as hilly. Drive from Chitcago to St Louis and you'll know what I mean. Same with NW Ohio towards Cleveland and Columbus.
> 
> Lots of rolling hills in much of WY, at least the parts I've been in.


I'm in the wrong time zone, should be MTN time.

I remember WY as the high plains (8K) long 80. I've also been thru the mountain ranges too.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2002653 said:


> No nut jobs allowed there?
> 
> From what I've seen-northern, central and southern - it's all beautiful.


There's a few whack-o-doodles roaming around.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2002672 said:


> There's a few whack-o-doodles roaming around.


Around Medicine Bow?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2002674 said:


> Around Medicine Bow?


Now that you mention it, yeah...........and Lander too.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

BUFF;2002644 said:


> So in the spirit of not wanting to argue/discuss the landscape of Wyoming we should agree to disagree.Thumbs Up
> I will say the best thing about Wyoming is the majority of the people that visit or pass through only see it from the hi-way.


naw, I never go for that passive aggressive stuff,
stick to your convictions.

Why would you say that is the best thing?

No roads to the summit of the Grand Teton or Corbet's .
but you can see it from your car.

wack-a-doodles,, Jackson is full of them.
It's almost as bad as South Park CO.

Op get a pay-loader with a Vee and a Blower.....

but really, a str8 plow will work as you can only push so much snow to the high side.
then you running your Vee like a str8.That mountain snow is lighter than the slop they get out east 99% of the time.

a pic from out of the truck window.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Ok, op.
Here is what some will say you need as a minimum.

http://duluth.craigslist.org/cto/4999469300.html


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Back to the original question. I'd be looking for a V plow for my F350. New plows are mounted in less than 5 minutes. A 4 mile dirt road will be easier with a V. No salt or other deicers to rot the truck. You plow yourself so the truck won't be abused. Dailey driver is always more reliable than a plow only vehicle. When you replace the 350, put the plow on the new truck for just a push frame change. A new plow should last many years under these conditions. My 2cts.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

kinda makes you wonder what they did before v plows and blowers were invented. Remember it is not the size of the hills that you encounter but the depth of the ditch you travel once you leave the road. It wouldn't hurt to have supplies to weather a week in case you are snowed in


----------



## 56FordGuy (May 16, 2015)

Hmm. Lot of stuff in this thread. 

I'm a little northwest of Cheyenne for now. Looking around online says the area averages 60" of snow per year. The day I moved into this house, there was a solid 8-10" of new snow on the ground and drifts of nearly 3'. Elevation is approximately 6,700' and it's rolling hills. I can see mountains to the west between here and Laramie.

A dump truck with a plow would be great, but the chances of finding one in the price range is going to be slim. I was hoping to keep this in the $2-3,000 range but it looks like that 3k is the low end of the spectrum for a used V plow, assuming I can find one in the area. I'd still have to buy the truck side hardware on top of that. 

I think the V plow on the current truck will be the way to go. Hopefully I can find a decent used one between now and winter, if not I guess I'll have to find a local dealer and see how badly a new one is going to hurt.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

56FordGuy;2002788 said:


> Hmm. Lot of stuff in this thread.
> 
> I'm a little northwest of Cheyenne for now. Looking around online says the area averages 60" of snow per year. The day I moved into this house, there was a solid 8-10" of new snow on the ground and drifts of nearly 3'. Elevation is approximately 6,700' and it's rolling hills. I can see mountains to the west between here and Laramie.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're out by Horse Creek and I would recommend a V.
Keep in mind when buying a used plow you'll more than likely have to buy the truck mount which will run you about $500.00 new unless you get lucky, you may have to get wiring too which is another couple hundred.
I'd keep an eye on C-List and see what pops up over the summer.
There's a few guy on this site from Cheyenne and they come to Colorado to buy their plows. The dealer choices in NoCo are OJ Watson in Greeley (who is also a distributor and they're typically 10-15% less than dealers) carries Boss, The Water Shed in Fort Collins carries Hiniker and Mac Equipment in Loveland carries Boss.
A new V will run between $6k - $7K

Regarding the stuff as you can guess a few of us go back and forth and on occasion get a little off track.

Welcome to the site.


----------



## 56FordGuy (May 16, 2015)

Yeah, I'm out toward Horse Creek. It's a nice area, but eventually I'd like to move up nearer Kaycee. 

I was finding new V's for about that, if I have to go that way I'll certainly check the Colorado outfits. Seems like there's a lot more of everything in Colorado. Hope it stays there. :waving::laughing: Nothing against CO, but Wyoming feels a little crowded sometimes. 

Buying a used V would be great, but like you said I'd have to buy new truck equipment for whatever brand plow I ended up with. I can find some used truck side stuff that would fit my truck, but then I'm locked into having to find a plow to match it which could be difficult at best and expensive at worst. If I could pick up a plow for $3-3,500 then buying the mounts might make sense, beyond that it may be better to just go all new. 

It seems like all the hydraulic V plows are pretty well built, or at least I haven't found a "homeowner" grade one. While I certainly don't have as much to do as a commercial outfit, I fear a cheap, low grade plow might not hold up for long. Are there any brands/ models to specifically avoid, or are they all decent once you get into this type of equipment?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

56FordGuy;2002797 said:


> Yeah, I'm out toward Horse Creek. It's a nice area, but eventually I'd like to move up nearer Kaycee.
> 
> I was finding new V's for about that, if I have to go that way I'll certainly check the Colorado outfits. Seems like there's a lot more of everything in Colorado. Hope it stays there. :waving::laughing: Nothing against CO, but Wyoming feels a little crowded sometimes.
> 
> ...


I have some friends that have a couple sections and run sheep out that way, I have family in Albin, Cheyenne, Med Bow, Buffalo and Lander. Don't worry about offending me about Co, it's been going to the chitter for about the past 25yrs or so. I escape to Med Bow every chance I get and I'm heading to Lander once my kids are done with college.
Kaycee is nice country, been there a couple times for bull sales.

All the major players make equally good V plows, it comes down to local parts/service, what type of mount and controller features you prefer. Since you're plowing dirt roads I would suggest staying away from a Poly skinned moldboard and go with steel. The Poly will eventually get scratched up and snow won't roll off it as good over time. Steel you can at least repaint when needed and they're cheaper than a Poly. I run a Boss DXT so I'm going to say that's the best choice but Western and Fisher build a good plow too. I know a couple guys that like their Hinikers but I believe they're only available with a Poly Moldboard. I'd stay away from Meyer, they seem to be plagued with pump and structural issues. Prior to running a Boss I ran Meyer Straight blades for decades, they had issues but they we simple and easy to deal with. I still have one on a K-5 Blazer that works great but it's still an old Meyer. Sno Doggs is the closest one to a home owner unit, guys do use them commercially but are built pretty light/cheap and would be torn up quickly IMO.


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

56FordGuy;2002131 said:


> In the past, the neighbor with a plow has maintained the road for everyone and we all chipped in for fuel and expenses. Now that he's moving, someone else has to take on the job. I'm looking at doing it because I have a two wheel drive company truck I have to be able to get out in, and I'm usually the first one that has to be out. Better for me to be able to plow it at 0400 than have to wait on someone else.
> 
> This is my first year in this house, but I've gathered from the neighbors that 14" or so only happens two or three times a year. It's usually 6-10".


Personally if I lived at the end of a 4 mile unmaintained dirt road and had to go to work every day I would put a new or slightly used v plow on my 4wd F350 and I would never wait until the storm was over before plowing. I don't know what it's like where you live but we have storms during the day and at times it's heavy wet snow so I would be concerned on how I would get home in my 2wd company truck if that should happen. It's a big responsibility to maintain 4 miles of road plus neighbours driveways plus getting to work on time.


----------



## lungdoc (Jun 1, 2009)

Another option for you for big snows or moving the banks would be to get a used rear blower for your tractor. Should be able to find those for circa $1500 and could sell for nearly the same in future. Not for the regular small snowfalls but an excellent backup for the heavier occasions. Snowmobile helmet and suit and it isn't bad especially for occasional use.


----------



## 56FordGuy (May 16, 2015)

Figured I would share where we ended up on this for now. No truck plow, truck may be getting replaced next year and didn't want to buy two different truck mounts, or take the hit selling this one if people thought it had been used to plow commercially. 

Ended up building a 'soft cab' on the tractor out of a golf cart topper, no heat but it stops the wind a little. I picked up a 10' wide rear blade, between that and the loader bucket it seems to work okay. Much slower than a truck plow, but it was a lot less expensive and can be used for road maintenance as well. We might revisit the truck plow idea once we get through this winter and figure out if we're keeping this one.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

56FordGuy;2081780 said:


> Figured I would share where we ended up on this for now. No truck plow, truck may be getting replaced next year and didn't want to buy two different truck mounts, or take the hit selling this one if people thought it had been used to plow commercially.
> 
> Ended up building a 'soft cab' on the tractor out of a golf cart topper, no heat but it stops the wind a little. I picked up a 10' wide rear blade, between that and the loader bucket it seems to work okay. Much slower than a truck plow, but it was a lot less expensive and can be used for road maintenance as well. We might revisit the truck plow idea once we get through this winter and figure out if we're keeping this one.


Just curious how long it takes you to make a full 8 mile round trip. I'm just a homeowner with a 600' long driveway. I used a tractor with a blower at first, but it was agonizingly slow. Upgraded to a plow on my truck within two years; much better and quicker. I can't imagine trying to do 8 miles in a tractor, especially in a storm.


----------



## 56FordGuy (May 16, 2015)

I haven't had to make a full round trip just yet. The road is L shaped, coming in west then turning south. The east-west portion blows clear enough to travel on, though we've only had one good storm so far and that could change. The north- south portion is 1-1.5 miles long and drifts over. I can run up one direction rolling the snow to the east side, then switch the blade angle and come back the other direction pushing it further east. Takes between half an hour and an hour, depending on how bad the wind has been. I'm sure I'll have a better idea what it takes after we get a couple more storms.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Not related to the equipment discussion at all. My wife shares her office with a lady who lives on an un maintained lane. There are 6 house on the road. They have a legal contract, a sort of home owners association, in regards to the snow removal. They have an older Ford truck with a plow and they put up one of those aluminium frame tarp sheds to keep it in.

They share the cost to maintain the equipment, and take turns being the one responsible for plowing the lane and the driveways during the season.

It is even written into the sale contract when someone moves and sells their house. The new buyers agree to the terms and conditions of the snow removal agreement, which include learning to use the equipment and taking a turn plowing.

I believe one of the original home owners was a lawyer. This has been used for over 20 years. 

Just something to think about.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

so, the 85yr old lady, who lives alone has to take her turn plowing?

Just throwing this out there, but I know of 2 people who took their HOA to court. One got it modified the other got the whole thing thrown out.

then there is the, you don't have to live there , argument.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

56FordGuy;2081874 said:


> I haven't had to make a full round trip just yet. The road is L shaped, coming in west then turning south. The east-west portion blows clear enough to travel on, though we've only had one good storm so far and that could change. The north- south portion is 1-1.5 miles long and drifts over. I can run up one direction rolling the snow to the east side, then switch the blade angle and come back the other direction pushing it further east. Takes between half an hour and an hour, depending on how bad the wind has been. I'm sure I'll have a better idea what it takes after we get a couple more storms.


Im in Cheyenne too if you ever need any help looking at a used v plow let me know.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

*Hoa*



SnoFarmer;2084295 said:


> so, the 85yr old lady, who lives alone has to take her turn plowing?
> 
> Just throwing this out there, but I know of 2 people who took their HOA to court. One got it modified the other got the whole thing thrown out.
> 
> then there is the, you don't have to live there , argument.


I texted my wife to ask her co worker. I'll let you know. She is working out of town today, won't see her till tomorrow.


----------



## 56FordGuy (May 16, 2015)

Jonnie, I bought this place specifically because it has no HOA or covenants. I looked at a larger property with a nicer house, big shop, fenced for horses with a small barn the day before I saw this house. Even had a community riding arena paid for by the HOA. Damn near the same price, but I bought here because the other place had some sort of HOA deal. Last thing I'm going to do is pay dues to some outfit so they can tell me what I can and can't do on the property I pay for. I'll plow and maintain 4 miles of dirt road year round out of my own pocket if it keeps the HOA idea from coming up, and if the idea does get traction we'll fight it out in court. Then again, I'm just an ornery ole cuss. :laughing:


Thanks for the offer BRL, I may take you up on it. I'm an equipment mechanic so I'm fairly handy, but plows are new to me. I helped my buddy hook up his Western V plow last week, man was that slick. It took two of us about five minutes to put the mounts on his truck and connect the plow, and most of that time was him explaining how it all went together. I'd all but put the truck plow idea out of my head for now, but I've run across a used, maybe older Western V for about $1,500. Haven't talked to the seller yet, but thinking about it. I just get nervous thinking about spending the money for a truck mount on the Ford when we may be moving into a Dodge next year. My admittedly limited research looks like a truck side setup can cost $1,500+ pretty easy with all the wiring, controller, etc included.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

*Hoa*



jonniesmooth;2084445 said:


> I texted my wife to ask her co worker. I'll let you know. She is working out of town today, won't see her till tomorrow.


So I misspoke. Not everyone has to take a turn plowing. There is one guy that does 90% of it, but several of the others are back ups if someone is going out of town etc.

The agreement is to share the cost of the equipment, and I suppose that you give consent to the plow being used on your property.

I think I'll start a new thread about the last half of that last sentence.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

*I hear that!*



56FordGuy;2085364 said:


> Jonnie, I bought this place specifically because it has no HOA or covenants. I looked at a larger property with a nicer house, big shop, fenced for horses with a small barn the day before I saw this house. Even had a community riding arena paid for by the HOA. Damn near the same price, but I bought here because the other place had some sort of HOA deal. Last thing I'm going to do is pay dues to some outfit so they can tell me what I can and can't do on the property I pay for. I'll plow and maintain 4 miles of dirt road year round out of my own pocket if it keeps the HOA idea from coming up, and if the idea does get traction we'll fight it out in court. Then again, I'm just an ornery ole cuss. :laughing:
> 
> Thanks for the offer BRL, I may take you up on it. I'm an equipment mechanic so I'm fairly handy, but plows are new to me. I helped my buddy hook up his Western V plow last week, man was that slick. It took two of us about five minutes to put the mounts on his truck and connect the plow, and most of that time was him explaining how it all went together. I'd all but put the truck plow idea out of my head for now, but I've run across a used, maybe older Western V for about $1,500. Haven't talked to the seller yet, but thinking about it. I just get nervous thinking about spending the money for a truck mount on the Ford when we may be moving into a Dodge next year. My admittedly limited research looks like a truck side setup can cost $1,500+ pretty easy with all the wiring, controller, etc included.


Yeah, trust me these people aren't ever going that way. Like I said, you were asking about equipment, not cost sharing, but you might want to have something in writing if you're doing individual driveways about liability for damage


----------



## 56FordGuy (May 16, 2015)

After one winter with the tractor, I started looking for a used plow truck. 

Bought a non-running 1997 F-250, 351 gas engine and automatic with a Northman straight blade plow. Body is rough, but I've got it running and everything seems to work. Have a set of Cooper Discoverer M+S studded tires coming for it, along with a few more parts to fix some mechanical issues. 

Took a big risk buying it I think, 19 year old plow truck that didn't run but so far I think it should do what we need to do.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

56FordGuy;2146864 said:


> After one winter with the tractor, I started looking for a used plow truck.
> 
> Bought a non-running 1997 F-250, 351 gas engine and automatic with a Northman straight blade plow. Body is rough, but I've got it running and everything seems to work. Have a set of Cooper Discoverer M+S studded tires coming for it, along with a few more parts to fix some mechanical issues.
> 
> Took a big risk buying it I think, 19 year old plow truck that didn't run but so far I think it should do what we need to do.


At least you have a couple months to be somewhat dialed in before the snow flys


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Look, if the truck works, has heat, defroster, radio, and a coffee cup holder. Your good to go. Is it a f250 heavy duty?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Problem solved
406 area code


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

On the side it says 5000. That babies worth its weight in scrap. How much of that beer you drank?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Randall Ave;2146901 said:


> On the side it says 5000. That babies worth its weight in scrap. How much of that beer you drank?


Enough to be under the influance at the moment.
Or enough to pay for it. Lol

Come on by and sample a few.

Ah but it would be fun scrap to drive.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

SnoFarmer;2146900 said:


> Problem solved
> 406 area code


The OP is a equipment mechanic easy to maintain, Something on that line would be my choice if it would work in the drives. But I like big old toys. Were you being sarcastic? I like the truck. :waving:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Not sure,

:waving:

Just going off his state and the word rural and mechanic.


----------



## 56FordGuy (May 16, 2015)

I actually really like the F-250 I picked up. Got it running with a new starter, needs the transfer case linkage and front wheel bearings. Did a couple of small weld repairs on the plow, but it's all hooked up and could go to work today if I needed it to. So far I have less invested in it than an add on canvas cab was going to cost for my tractor...but to be fair, it was an expensive canvas cab. 

As for the old 6x6, I would love to have something like it but I can get one much newer, running and driving for $5k. That's a $1,000-1,500 truck if someone wants a project. I believe it's an older GM, I think Korean War era with a gasoline engine. Area code comes up as Montana, so it would have to be dirt cheap for me to make the 6+ hour drive up and haul it home. Think I'll stick with the pickup for now.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/5648764332.html


----------

